# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  В чем смысл, брат?

## qwe

Обсудим в очередной раз _Смысл жизни_?

1. У вас есть Смысл жизни? опишите пожалуйста, какой он, в чем? (по возможности)

2. Если у вас его нет:
а) он был раньше? Как вы его потеряли или почему?
б) вы его ищете? Надеетесь найти? Каким образом? Оцениваете это положение как временное или как безнадежное? Почему?
в) каким, по-вашему, Смысл жизни должен быть? У вас? Или у всех людей?

3. Если вы решили окончательно расстаться с жизнью, это каким-то образом касается Смысла жизни? Как именно?

4. Какой вопрос вы бы добавили в этот список?

----------


## qwe

1. Есть, всегда был. Он дан в непосредственном ощущении, видится неотделимым от жизни - пока жизнь длится, он есть. Пока жизни ничего не угрожает и с ним все в порядке. Никогда не приходило в голову его свести к чему-то конкретному, хотя поиск, исследование - ближе всего, наверное. В самом широком смысле.
2. Во время глубокой депрессии находили различные состояния, которые сильно подвергали сомнению ценность личности, место, время и любые перспективы... Но, тем не менее, рассудок понимал, что это все еще местные явления, преходящие чувства, даже если они труднотерпимые и сложнопреодолимые.

----------


## Unity

1.	Да, — отыскать ответы на исконные вопросы, на главнейшие вопросы человечества. 
2.	А) Смысл периодически теряет всяческую ценность, — в качестве реакции на поведение собственных собратьев — попирающем разумное, доброе & вечное…  
Б) Умерев, естественно, — «в лучших традициях» дзогчена… Жизнь — это просто Лабиринт; Здесь отсутствуют Знания, не сыскать Ответов… 
В) Смысл… ничего и никому не «должен». Каждый сущий человек уже/априори и является… олицетворением предназначения самое себя. Чей-то смысл — бутылка, ещё чей-то — шприц… Чей-то — музыка/телесериалы… Чья-то «карма» — лепить что-то из материи, силясь всячески продлить свою экзистенцию… Чья-то «радость» — управлять людьми… целыми народами… Каждый каждым своим шагом утверждает смысл бытия Себя… 
Только мы вот… кои-то дефектные — коли не прописана в всех нас жесткая Программа, — делать то-то и иное — видя в этом запредельное/нирвану/абсолютное удовлетворение всяческой печали и нужды… 
3.	Смерть — ключевой эксперимент, краеугольный камень всей этой гипотезы, согласно коей, погибая, все мы постигаем То, что пребывает по ту сторону нашего «террариума», в коем были мы заключены, будучи прикованными к ужасным веригам собственной плоти… 
4.	Вы уже знаете _свой смысл_. Может быть, это беспрестанное пребывание в состоянии страдания из-за тысячи причин. 
Итак, стоит ли сие того, чтобы назвать это Смыслом? Может быть, мечтаете о чём-то ином, что бы двигало по жизни?..

----------


## qwe

Все дело в том, что мужчины _действительно_ устроены иначе. И, когда дозревают до подобных вопросов, им нужна конкретика. И необходимо любым способом, но достаточно четко определиться со своим путем.




> 4.	Вы уже знаете _свой смысл_. Может быть, это беспрестанное пребывание в состоянии страдания из-за тысячи причин. 
> Итак, стоит ли сие того, чтобы назвать это Смыслом? Может быть, мечтаете о чём-то ином, что бы двигало по жизни?..


 Когда я говорю про свой смысл, я имею ввиду, что это выше меня, выше моих ограниченных усилий, н_е это во мне, а я в этом))_ это тонкое, практически невыразимое ощущение. Может быть это такой период. Может быть со временем это как-то изменится.
Всякая мечта будет ниже. Я не умею генерировать ничего на этом уровне)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> 1. У вас есть Смысл жизни?


 Что такое тогда смысл жизни? Если я что-нить себе сам выдумаю, это будет мой реальный смысл жизни или просто выдуманная штука? Из материализма выходит отсутствие смысла жизни




> а) он был раньше? Как вы его потеряли или почему?


 Проанализировал мир и оказалось, что он с очень высокой вероятностью материален. При отсутствии "внешнего судьи" смысла жизни вне личности быть не может, так как в этом случае мы просто набор атомов и клеток.




> б) вы его ищете?


 да




> Надеетесь найти?


 нет




> Каким образом?


 изучаю устройство человека и вселенной




> Оцениваете это положение как временное или как безнадежное? Почему?


 Безнадёжное, потому что мир материален.

----------


## Unity

Мир есть то, чем его мы назовём: судья обитает в нашей голове — тот, дающие имена/названия — тот, созидающий реальность с своих представлений… 
Вы же будда, уважаемый Собрат!..
Вы должны понять… 
Нареки мир материальным, нареки его духовным — всё это попросту слова, жвачка для ума. 
Истина же в том, что… 
Очистив пыльное стекло собственных зениц — сумеем увидеть… «истую природу всех феноменов/вещей»…

----------


## qwe

*plaksivaya_tryapka*,

Сплошные парадоксы. Если не может быть никакого смысла вне личности, зачем оценивать его вероятность с точки зрения материализма?
А также, если задача уже видится бессмысленной, то зачем продолжать поиски?

Авось?)

В глубине души все мы знаем, что ощущение Смысла - целостное переживание. И без подключения души, и всего себя, одним умом эту задачу не решишь...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> А также, если задача уже видится бессмысленной, то зачем продолжать поиски?


 А чем ещё заниматься, если всё бессмысленно? И я же должен допускать вероятность ошибки.

----------


## brus-nika

Живу без смысла последнее время... Просто есть цели, достижение которых может стать смыслом, а может и не стать, и будут ли они достигнуты хз.
А вообще большую часть жизни не задавалась  вопросом - в чем смысл? Значит была счастливой и всего хватало, не до этих мыслей было.

----------


## qwe

Тест Милтона Рокича. / Исследование ценностных ориентаций М. Рокича.
http://psycabi.net/testy/320-metodik...kh-orientatsij

----------


## shiko

Почему бы, ради забавы, не определиться с предикатом "смысла": авось, все эти бессмысленно никчёмные споры и противоречия разом бы испарились... пока мы говорим только о пяти буквах, которые ни для кого не означают ничего определённого - потому они и отвечают первую чушь, которая взбредёт в голову.

----------


## qwe

> Почему бы, ради забавы, не определиться с предикатом "смысла": авось, все эти бессмысленно никчёмные споры и противоречия разом бы испарились... пока мы говорим только о пяти буквах, которые ни для кого не означают ничего определённого - потому они и отвечают первую чушь, которая взбредёт в голову.


 Похоже, что интуитивно, мы все под смыслом имеем в виду "то, ради чего", что-то самое важное, без чего жить смысла никакого нет.

----------


## shiko

Увы, Вы продолжаете витать в облаках: "мыслите"-то (для меня, по крайней мере), вполне однозначно, но слова сии могут... и будут интерпретированы совершенно по-разному. Я предлагаю такое, чуть более точное определение: "оправдания против суицида".

----------


## qwe

> Я предлагаю такое, чуть более точное определение: "оправдания против суицида".


 "Против суицида" - это более узко и совсем другая тема.

----------


## Apathy

> Почему бы, ради забавы, не определиться с предикатом "смысла": авось, все эти бессмысленно никчёмные споры и противоречия разом бы испарились... пока мы говорим только о пяти буквах, которые ни для кого не означают ничего определённого - потому они и отвечают первую чушь, которая взбредёт в голову.


 ++

----------


## Lana0305

Чет,вспоминается заключит. сцена из фильма Пятый элемент, когда Милла Йовович в компе изучает историю человечества и не может понять, на фига нужен весь этот кошмар, в чем смысл и для чего, вообще, жить. И ответ героя Брюса Уиллиса... Кажется, ета ниточка еще помогает мне удерживаться здесь)))

----------


## Римма

1. У вас есть Смысл жизни? опишите пожалуйста, какой он, в чем? (по возможности)

я не знаю. раньше был - написание стишков

2. Если у вас его нет:
а) он был раньше? Как вы его потеряли или почему?

раньше был. мне всегда было интересно, что я ещё смогу создать и как развиться. искусство я считаю тем, что выше человека и остается после человека.

б) вы его ищете? Надеетесь найти? Каким образом? Оцениваете это положение как временное или как безнадежное? Почему?

сейчас какой-то сбой ориентиров. возможно, что стишки и не главное в жизни. ведь они - производные самого человека.

в) каким, по-вашему, Смысл жизни должен быть? У вас? Или у всех людей?

он у всех разный, в том и фишка. зависит от ключевых духовных потребностей человека. найти святой Грааль. разочароваться в людях. научиться понимать и принимать себя. кто знает?

3. Если вы решили окончательно расстаться с жизнью, это каким-то образом касается Смысла жизни? Как именно?

нет, это только косвенно его касается. основная причина - нежелание терпеть моральную боль, ежедневно терять энергию и угасать. хочется быстро всё закончить. а с моим застреванием в людях и ситуациях быстро не получится.


4. Какой вопрос вы бы добавили в этот список?

можете ли вы помочь кому-то найти смысл жизни?

----------

